# Toronto Again Picks Hybrid Buses, Despite Shortcomings



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The $750,000 hybrids cost $200,000 more than conventional diesel buses; and deliver a 10% fuel economy saving.

More...


----------

